# Anyone Watch the Last "Colbert Report" Last Night?



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2014)

I missed it, but have it recorded. Was it good?


----------



## AprilT (Dec 19, 2014)

I missed it too, I somehow fell asleep during the commercials right after The Daily Show, dang on it. it came on, But I'll catch it sometime this weekend on demand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't see it, but that was a good show that will be missed by many.  Here's a bit of it...http://uproxx.com/tv/2014/12/colbert-report-all-star-musical-finale/


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)

I watched my recording last night. There were so many people there, I didn't know who most of them were but recognized Neil Tyson Degrasse who I love; Katy Kouric, Alan Alda,  Alex Trebec as I recall. It was a little silly in parts though.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)

They're taking that show off the air??  That figures


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2014)

nwlady said:


> They're taking that show off the air??  That figures



Yes, Denise. Stephen is taking over David Letterman's show. Another show will fill Stephen slot on Comedy central.. it will be called "The Nightly Show"


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG, I'm so glad he'll be taking over Letterman's though!!  Yeehaw!!  I LOVE Stephen Colbert, LOL!!  Thank you RR!!


----------

